# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  was man alles aus Mett machen kann

## schiene

nicht unbedingt auf Thailand bezogen aber ich wusste nicht wo hin.
Aber vielleicht macht ihr euren Familien in Thailand damit deutsches Essen schmackhafter  ::

----------


## Enrico

Also mit den Füßen iss schon bisschen ekelig   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mach doch ma wat mit Zement   ::

----------


## Enrico

Hä   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kennste kein Wülfrather Zement ?  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Nee, aber nun viel mir ein was Mo meinte, wegen dem Mettmann  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

ja sorry Enrico, war ein bissl ein Wortwitz....
is mir halt spontan eingefallen...gut, nicht unbedingt ein Brüller, aber naja.   ::

----------


## schiene

und ne Flasche Sekt

----------


## Enrico

> ja sorry Enrico, war ein bissl ein Wortwitz....
> is mir halt spontan eingefallen...gut, nicht unbedingt ein Brüller, aber naja.


War schon ok, ich steh halt auf der Leitung zur Zeit. Bin ja auch nicht mehr neu   ::

----------

